# I think my husband has no responsibility



## sk3270 (Jul 2, 2014)

When I met my husband, he had no money at all. But I loved him so I got married. But he still has no money at all I mean he can't even afford his food. He has no job.

When we married I bought a house on my name and my solicitor put his name on the contract as an occupant. I receive council tax and both our name on the bill. The problem is not only I pay council tax but also electricity, water, Internet, food, his bills. I am now pregnant and he still can't find a job. I'm really getting worried how can we afford our baby. He says "don't worry, I will provide you. I will protect you. Trust me".

I have some savings in the UK and in my country but my husband knows how much I've got in the UK bank account and some properties and lands in my country but he doesn't know how much I have in my country because I didn't tell him exactly.

Before he met me, he had been no money in his life and lived with his ex for 12 years and he said when they separated, he couldn't ask her half of the house because he had no evidence he had been paying bills. To be honest, I can't believe that he paid half of bills when he was living with his ex for 12 years. 

He sometimes asks me " Is your money still in the bank?" "I don't want your money, I don't want your house" " save it for our baby" but actually he is spending my money from the beginning, and he keeps saying "Shall we move to somewhere where I could find a job? but don't sell the house, you can rent it out and make some money for us". He said he can't get any pension in the future he can't get any benefit either because he hasn't paid tax enough. Whenever we argue over the money, he just tries to ignore and got angry so I can't be able to keep mention it.

His personality is not bad and his parents are lovely and a sister and a brother are also lovely.

What I want to know is that how to protect my property and money just in case. I heard that when a couple live together for 6 years. husband and wife have equal right to keep the house and money. is that true? I earned a little bit of money all my life and came to the UK and the money he is spending was for my pension when I get old. 

Please I need advice how to save my house and my money. I don't want to divorce right now but if he is keep only spending my money and keep between jobs, I will have to think about divorce seriously.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How long have you been married to this guy? No offense, but he seems like a loser. And you're just his enabler. Cut him off from all your funds. Talk to a lawyer ASAP.

And why in the world would you have any faith in his ability to support you and your child?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

sk3270 said:


> When I met my husband, he had no money at all. But I loved him so I got married. But he still has no money at all I mean he can't even afford his food. He has no job.
> 
> When we married I bought a house on my name and my solicitor put his name on the contract as an occupant. I receive council tax and both our name on the bill. The problem is not only I pay council tax but also electricity, water, Internet, food, his bills. I am now pregnant and he still can't find a job. I'm really getting worried how can we afford our baby. He says "don't worry, I will provide you. I will protect you. Trust me".
> 
> ...


The good news is you have a solicitor.
I honestly think you should either not have the baby or find a way to cut him entirely out of the equation. A personality like this is a huge risk, he will get it in his mind that since he would be the sole parent of your child, and your child would inherit your assets/wealth, that he is much better off with you out of the equation. He can find plenty of bootie with your cash, so don't for one minute think that he wouldn't be better off without you. He can also hire a nanny or get a woman who will look after his son, in fact some seed money and a cute baby for a widow is a great calling card for a scam guy. Yes, he sounds like a scam guy. 

Oh sure, don't worry, he'll protect you. Yes, but it will just be a show after he hires the hit man? 

Jeesh. Sometimes I wonder how people with money got it. Not by being brilliant with seeing reality? How can you honestly love someone like this? Are you trying not to be a snob, I think it's overkill, honestly. Solicitor and paperwork can only go so far in protecting your assets.

Besides the solicitor, get a PI.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Sk, I think you need to sell all your properties and give the proceeds to your dear husband. You should get a second job and surrender all your income to him. Make sure your husband has a huge TV and a fridge filled with beer at all times. You need to do a lot more to make sure your husband is comfortable.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sk3270,

Are you still reading here? Could you please let us know if you are still around?


My short response to you is for you to check with your solicitor to find out how to protect yourself. You might need to divorce him to make sure that he cannot get your assets.

He's not a good husband as he does not contribute even close to equally.


----------

